
Ask HN: Exiting my boutique logging company? - taway2600
So I wrote a log management app last year. I&#x27;m about to hit $10k&#x2F;month in revenue, no real costs or employees.<p>I&#x27;m burned out on the tech industry, the people more than the work, and I&#x27;ve decided to leave it for good after 25 years. My goal is to buy a cabin and never touch a computer again.<p>What do I do with this thing? Ideally I sell it off for 2-3 years revenue, and have maybe a 1-month transition period.  Is that realistic?
======
mtmail
One month might be too short, but I think 3-6 months is possible. The
valuation can work. Contact a broker like
[https://feinternational.com/](https://feinternational.com/) They will review
the numbers, create a prospectus, send that to their list of clients. Or
marketplaces like [https://flippa.com/](https://flippa.com/) or ebay.

